# swamp cooler motor help



## umahunter (Aug 22, 2014)

Well lil while back my cooler started acting up would only run 10 15 minutes and shutoff then won't turn back on for a bit and do the same so I went up and took a look one of the spider tube cracked and was dribbling on the motor so I'm sure that caused the problem any idea what I should look for besides corrosion etc to see if it can be salvaged I'm thinking something shorted or there's corrosion causing it to over heat any thoughts ???


----------



## xalky (Aug 22, 2014)

I have no idea what a swamp cooler is. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## umahunter (Aug 22, 2014)

Evaporative cooler  a cheaper version of ac in the desert

- - - Updated - - -

Won't work anywhere with much humidity


----------



## hman (Aug 22, 2014)

First off, I assume your problem is with the blower motor, not the pump.  

(1) Because the motor got dribbled on, I'd suggest checking the bearings.  The water may have caused the grease (oil + soap) to degrade and/or wash out.  You may have to replace one or both bearings.  

(2) It's probably a capacitor start motor.  If so, the centrifugal throw-out might be stuck "on" due to corrosion, leaving the start winding connected and causing the motor to overheat.

When the motor's hot, is the heat worst at one end, or at the middle?  Heat at one end would suggest a bearing.  Generalized heat or heat at the middle of the motor would suggest it's the start winding. 

Best wishes, from a former resident (and swamp cooler) user of Odessa, TX!


----------



## umahunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks here's what I'm working with gonna clean everything and figure how to test it


----------



## umahunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Any idea how I open the casing there's no screws just indented tabs do I just pry them open or am I on the wrong track


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 23, 2014)

It looks like that's how it comes apart.  You will probably break one or more of them, that motor is not really designed to be repaired.  Maybe there is a way to lube the bearings with out taking it apart.


----------



## umahunter (Aug 23, 2014)

Well I hooked it up to only run on high and I'm currently running it to see what happens it does have a lil chatter but I'm not sure if I even can replace bearings

- - - Updated - - -

It is pretty hot on both sides hot enough to not touch for more than a second I'm not sure if the bearings can be replaced guess I'll find out not like it can be any worse lol it'll either work or be scrapped


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 23, 2014)

you might be better off replacing rather than repairing the motor.
it looks like it's days are numbered.
the rust is probably inside as well as outside and may crumble apart upon disassembly or worse yet, on reassembly.


----------



## dogman1313 (Sep 20, 2014)

The problem is the thermal cutout in the motor. It should be replaced.
Sorry for the late comment, but I just started here.


----------

